# Hills



## Lone Rider (8 May 2008)

Why do I get so tired going up hills? Well, it's not really tired, it's more like lacking energy. Is there a secret technique, or is it just practise?


----------



## dodgy (8 May 2008)

Gravity, it sucks.

Dave.


----------



## marinyork (8 May 2008)

You get tired because of the component of the force due to gravity working against you. If there is a secret technique please let me know!

I still find hills tiring but I think I actually faster up them now (still slow) although I don't cycle with a computer so can't really say for sure. When planning routes if I'm going for a lazier ride I try and plan routes with moderate hills 150ft-200ft with perhaps a quarter of a mile recovery time before the next hill. For me this is a different sort of challenge to a medium hill of say 400ft+ at 1 in 10.


----------



## Lone Rider (8 May 2008)

Good pun.
However, gravity seems to affect some people more than others.


----------



## dodgy (8 May 2008)

It applies more to those with a lower strength to weight ratio. Get stronger or lose weight, or both to increase your power to weight ratio.

Dave.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2008)

There's no secret about it. Practise, practise practise. As your fitness improves climbing will get easier. Start at the bottom of the hill in a nice easy gear and twiddle away. If it seems too easy change down and keep going. As time goes by attempt a hill in a slightly bigger gear, but not one that you end up grinding up the hill in pain, this is also bad for your knees. It does get easier, really.


----------



## Chris James (8 May 2008)

Practice and fitness. But practice is more important in the short term.

There are a LOT of hill around here, and although I wouldn't say I am the greatest climber in the world I have little choice but to be reasonable on them, if not particularly quick.

My main suggestions for long hills (i.e. not those you can get out of your saddle to and blast up for less than a minute) are:

Settle back on your saddle
Select a low gear
Relax your shoulders - in fact relax as much as possible
Concentrate on smooth energy efficient cycling
Don't look too far forward ahead - particularly don't dwell on how far away the summit is.


----------



## thePig (8 May 2008)

I find it helps if I consciously try to use the same amount of energy as what I was using on the flat. I think most people try and go too fast up hills, rather than selecting a very easy gear prior to the start of the hill and going at a comfortable speed - the hill isn't going anywhere so whats the rush.

I have written a short post on this over at my blog: http://www.cyclepig.com/archive/cycling-up-hills-made-easy/


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2008)

All down to training and fitness (and of course power/weight) and ability to tollerate the pain..... Breathing rhythm is very important on long climbs, as is maintaining a good cadence (pedalling rate). Personally, I'm a bit of a grinder/honker, so in and out the saddle on climbs - helps me maintain a good pace, and gives the muscles a short break.

Doesn't get any easier, as you tend to climb much faster when fitter -


----------



## Tynan (8 May 2008)

what the others said

starting out though, set a really comfortable gear/cadence early on but stick to it the entire climb, the classic problem is to be brave early on and knackered later on, determined all the way is the thing

and save something for the bit after the hill (still working on this one myself on my biggest commute hill, I'm sure the long flay bit afterwards is still uphill)


----------



## Lone Rider (8 May 2008)

thePig said:


> I find it helps if I consciously try to use the same amount of energy as what I was using on the flat. I think most people try and go too fast up hills, rather than selecting a very easy gear prior to the start of the hill and going at a comfortable speed - the hill isn't going anywhere so whats the rush.
> 
> I have written a short post on this over at my blog: http://www.cyclepig.com/archive/cycling-up-hills-made-easy/






I enjoyed the article and feel identified with the cyclist lying by the side of the road.

The general message seems to be to take it easy and keep practicing. Hopefully it gets easier.


----------



## dodgy (8 May 2008)

Welcome to the boards by the way *Lone Rider *

Dave.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2008)

Chris James said:


> Practice and fitness. But practice is more important in the short term.
> 
> My main suggestions for long hills (i.e. not those you can get out of your saddle to and blast up for less than a minute) are:
> 
> ...



Spot-on.

Welcome Lone rider


----------



## HJ (8 May 2008)

thePig said:


> I have written a short post on this over at my blog: http://www.cyclepig.com/archive/cycling-up-hills-made-easy/



Nice hill, where is it??


----------



## HJ (8 May 2008)

Lone Rider said:


> I enjoyed the article and feel identified with the cyclist lying by the side of the road.
> 
> The general message seems to be to take it easy and keep practicing. Hopefully it gets easier.



Not so sure it gets easier, but you do get a lot faster...


----------



## thePig (8 May 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Nice hill, where is it??



It is Albach village in Austria.


----------



## HJ (8 May 2008)

Um, is that the same as Alpach in Tirol? Must check it out next time I am over there...


----------



## thePig (8 May 2008)

I'm not sure, I haven't actually been to this place. Was a very nice photo from Flickr that captured what I was looking for.

I am on a tour in Austria later this year so might also check it out.


----------



## thePig (8 May 2008)

Sorry it is albpach near tyrol.
You can find the full set of photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/frenchy/tags/alpbach/


----------



## col (8 May 2008)

Dont forget to eat right too,carbs the night before ,and possibly a bit of instant energy as a snack,if you dont have the fuel you will feel tired too.


----------



## HJ (8 May 2008)

Found it, Alpbach in the next valley east of Zillertal, see the hill with Google Earth.

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## bonj2 (8 May 2008)

get a triple if you haven't already.


----------



## RedBike (9 May 2008)

Hills never get any easier. You just tend to go up them that little bt quicker.


----------



## Danny (9 May 2008)

bonj said:


> get a triple if you haven't already.



I agree with Bonj, fit a triple chain if you haven't already got one. I finally fitted a triple to my bike last year and it made a huge difference. 

You really want a low enough gear so your legs are "spinning" all the way up the hill.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2008)

Assuming you're fit enough the gearing makes a huge difference. I have a local hill which is about 3/4 mile long and max of 20% which I find pretty hard on my triple road bike but a helluva lot easier on my mtb which has a lot lower gears despite being considerably heavier.


----------



## thePig (9 May 2008)

When touring in the Alps or Pyrenees I use a 28 x 32. I couldn't get my loaded bike over some of the mountains without those gears.

There is nothing like watching your speedo stuck at 4mph for 3 hours.


----------



## walker (9 May 2008)

http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/technique-if-climbing-is-your-weakest-link-16182


Go clipless, when climbing try pulling on the pedals more than pushing on them, I find this way I get more power out that pushing alone. 

Lose weight, you can find it easier getting a lighter body up the hill rather than a fat chunker. 

sod the triple, go compact, saves buying a new Rear mech too. 

Practice your breathing technique, half the battle of climbing is that people find they are puffing and panting their way to the top, don't, get a steady rythym like you would when riding the flats, make sure your filling your lungs properly and only half filling them.

other than that just practice them


----------



## Lone Rider (9 May 2008)

Right, so tomorrow, if it's not raining, I'm going to feel relaxed and breath deeply (I already have a triple), find a not to steep hill and spin my way to the top. Hopefully, after doing this several times, it should become second nature.


----------



## Tynan (9 May 2008)

that's the spirit, I'm on a double and have plenty of gears in reserve on the hills on my commute, nothign extreme but proper hills (for London)

granted it's not the alps

I do recall Ditchling fondly on a triple, lowest and the granny and only just keeping going, fairly limp legs by then though


----------



## Lone Rider (9 May 2008)

I forgot about loosing weight! 

Since giving up smoking ten years ago the kilos have steadily gained ground. There is also the problem of middle-aged drift. 

The more I cycle, the more I eat. A local university has published that moderate beer consumption is good for sportsmen.

Last year I did a two week, 1,300 km cycle ride, and lost 1.3 kilos - i.e. one gram per kilometre. 

Loosing weight seems to be easier said than done. However, it would be a good solution.


----------



## walker (9 May 2008)

Lone Rider said:


> I forgot about loosing weight!
> 
> Since giving up smoking ten years ago the kilos have steadily gained ground. There is also the problem of middle-aged drift.
> 
> ...




don't believe everything you read, especially from a bunch of students about beer


----------



## byegad (9 May 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Nice hill, where is it??



They're all nice if you're at the top and going down!

I think there are two different approaches to hills. 
1. Some people suffer and will say that hills always hurt, you just climb faster!
2. Others, me included, climb at a rate that allows us to avoid pain wherever possible. 

I change down and keep pedalling at a slightly increased cadence and power, changing down again whenever I need to in order to maintain the new level of effort. My aim is to arrive at the top of the hill not too tired, or hot and able to ride on at my usual pace. This does not always work! Sometimes it's plain hard work, but it does get easier as you build up the miles.


----------



## Tynan (9 May 2008)

I was my heaviest ever at 17st4lb last June, down to 14st8lb now from nothing other than cycling to work, 25 miles a day

that simple


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2008)

walker said:


> sod the triple, go compact, saves buying a new Rear mech too.



Sod both - if I ever get a triple or a compact, I'm hanging up my wheels.......


----------



## walker (9 May 2008)

fossyant said:


> Sod both - if I ever get a triple or a compact, I'm hanging up my wheels.......



seconded


----------



## HJ (9 May 2008)

Lone Rider said:


> ...
> The more I cycle, the more I eat. A local university has published that moderate beer consumption is good for sportsmen...



That wouldn't be Granada, per chance, would it?


----------



## thePig (9 May 2008)

Lone Rider said:


> A local university has published that moderate beer consumption is good for sportsmen.



That is the best news I have heard all year


----------



## Joe24 (9 May 2008)

I did a 60mile ride with a friend with about 48miles of those being steep hills. This helped with learning how to climb.
How i do it is:
Relax, drop down a gear and spin up when you get to where it starts to go up slightly, as soon as you stop spinning less flick it over a gear. Keep spinning then see how it feels if you start slowing down then flick it over another one, then another one if needed. Get some practice in on it and you can end up doing it right.
When you are going up the hill, slide back if you need and pull aswell as push down on the pedals.
Breathing always seems to change with me. But usualy i end up loosing what i was trying to do and breath deeply if i think i need it.
If you want to think of something, then think how good it will be to go down them.


----------



## Lone Rider (9 May 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> That wouldn't be Granada, per chance, would it?



The right country, but the wrong end - it was from Gerona.


----------



## delb0y (9 May 2008)

I'd love to spin up a few hills, but round here - the Cotswolds - I find I'm in the lowest gear almost immediately, and grinding rather than spinning. The hills then seem to always get even steeper and I've got nowhere left to go gearwise. So it's pure pain all the way (or walking...).

I'd love to get a compact, but for now I have what I have - 39-53 and 12-25.

Admittedly I could find plenty of rides where the hills aren't so steep and spend a lot of time building up my strength, but I like to go up those big ones because the coming down is so much fun! 

Derek


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2008)

I think the best way to improve on hills is to make sure (if possible) to include one good hill in every ride you make. I lived on top of a hill when I was in Vietnam for eighteen months and so every ride ended in a 2 Km climb. My climbing became much easier and faster by the end of that period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo (10 May 2008)

Im near the Cotwolds the hills are true beasts out there. Sometimes the roads are in such bad nick you cant go very fast back down them.


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> I think the best way to improve on hills is to make sure (if possible) to include one good hill in every ride you make. I lived on top of a hill when I was in Vietnam for eighteen months and so every ride ended in a 2 Km climb. My climbing became much easier and faster by the end of that period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


2km good going . I think everybody is right practice is the key. I like hilly rides, then I do live in Scotland  but I don't think I've been much higher than 380m.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (10 May 2008)

I just came back from a 25 miles ride.... I had a go going up a hill that is fearly steep and longer than the hill I normally do. I got to the top so tired  the hill is 1000 mts long and only first 600 mts are quite steep but for me it's a lot. At the start of the hill I was overtaken by a young and light lad on his road bike like I wasn't there  - I think my gear choice was poor, I started on a very low gear, maybe too low as I was scared of the hill  and I changed gear, in the first 600 mts, once, at about 300 mts . My breathing was terrible as I was tired and I wasn't relax at all. After reading this thread I'm looking forward to try that hill again. Unfortunately, I'm 19 stones at the moment (not for long hopefully  ) and not a spring chicken but at 49, not too old either.

I;m planning to do the hill 4 miles into my ride instead of 20 miles into the ride as I did today. Start in a higher gear but change more frequently. Relax more and hopefully that will help with my breathing.


----------



## Ludwig (11 May 2008)

If you can be in a position to choose your parents it makes a huge difference


----------



## Lone Rider (11 May 2008)

I went out this morning to try out all the good advice everybody has been giving.

Relaxed shoulders and concentrating on regular, deep breathing while spinning is much easier. I used to concentrate all my attention on my legs and quickly get out of breath and tired. Now, I realise that once my legs are spinning, I should concentrate on breathing and relaxing my upper body.


----------



## asterix (13 May 2008)

Definitely practice. It's all hills round here; I get confused and worried when I get onto a flat bit.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 May 2008)

One little trick a friend taught me that's stood me in good stead for about 35 years now (along with all the other good advice about gear low, pedal fast and try to *relax*) is to keep looking at the road at a point about 3 or 4 metres ahead of your front wheel, and avoid looking up. It fools you into thinking you've only got to do a bit more...a bit more....a bit more, which somehow is psychologically less bruising than looking at the half-mile of incline you still have to get up. Daft, but it works for me.


----------



## Lone Rider (13 May 2008)

[quote name='swee'pea99']One little trick a friend taught me is to keep looking at the road at a point about 3 or 4 metres ahead of your front wheel, and avoid looking up.[/quote]

Yes, I agree with that, taking it a little at a time makes it look easier.


----------



## Smeggers (13 May 2008)

[quote name='swee'pea99']One little trick a friend taught me that's stood me in good stead for about 35 years now (along with all the other good advice about gear low, pedal fast and try to *relax*) is to keep looking at the road at a point about 3 or 4 metres ahead of your front wheel, and avoid looking up. It fools you into thinking you've only got to do a bit more...a bit more....a bit more, which somehow is psychologically less bruising than looking at the half-mile of incline you still have to get up. Daft, but it works for me.[/QUOTE]Yep that one works for me too.

Also if you start thinking of quitting, to try and keep doing 10 more pedal strokes before you do, then repeat. Before you know it, your at the top!


----------



## yenrod (13 May 2008)

Ive always wanted a go at some proper climbs but I wonder if they'd be too much for me - though I did enjoy the llanberis pass, once, mainly cause short climbs irritate me: the longer the better for me!


----------



## thePig (13 May 2008)

yenrod said:


> Ive always wanted a go at some proper climbs but I wonder if they'd be too much for me - though I did enjoy the llanberis pass, once, mainly cause short climbs irritate me: the longer the better for me!



I agree about short climbs, they are frustrating. I would rather do one massive long climb rather than several small ones.

I am a crap cyclist, but drag my a** over mountain passes just cause I love it. This normally means spending long periods of time at 4mph.

Here is a ride I can recommend - http://www.roadbikerides.com/ride/view/sella_ronda_loop/865
It is in Italy but is great fun - 6,900ft of climbing in 40miles. I reckon if you can cycle 70miles on the flat in a day you could do this ride - just make sure you have a triple.


----------



## walker (13 May 2008)

I'm totally the opposite, I hate the longer climbs, you'd never get me on a mountain pass, unless I was being paid to do it


----------



## peejay78 (13 May 2008)

i love all forms of hills and climbing. i find the challenge and the whole zoning out cadence whilst rhythmically going upwards to be brilliant. i went to ventoux a few weeks back, it was one of the best experiences i have ever had. took me 1hr 40, with a lowest gear of 25-39, a 14 mile climb.










on saturday i rode up ditchling, it just didn't compare, even though i enjoyed it. it was over before it started. it was fun to go up it fixed though, with a 75" gear.

the only reason i could do ventoux i because of the hard miles i've put in over the years, and seeking out climbs, all the time, wherever they are, and working hard to get up them.


----------



## thePig (14 May 2008)

peejay78 said:


> i love all forms of hills and climbing. i find the challenge and the whole zoning out cadence whilst rhythmically going upwards to be brilliant. i went to ventoux a few weeks back, it was one of the best experiences i have ever had. took me 1hr 40, with a lowest gear of 25-39, a 14 mile climb.
> 
> on saturday i rode up ditchling, it just didn't compare, even though i enjoyed it. it was over before it started. it was fun to go up it fixed though, with a 75" gear.
> 
> the only reason i could do ventoux i because of the hard miles i've put in over the years, and seeking out climbs, all the time, wherever they are, and working hard to get up them.



Which route did you take up Ventoux?
I am planning to do it this July as part of a 6week tour through the pyrenees and alps. We will be on loaded tourers though, so think I will take the easy route up from Sault.

Thanks for the photos. They look great.


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2008)

I struggle with the hills IN Bristol .... I'm in awe of all of you who can do mountains!! 

I didn't even make it all the way to the top of Park Street yestderday... I was too thirsty, hot and needed some lunch (is that enough excuses yet? ) but I will give it a go the idea of 10 more strokes before stopping, already doing the try not to look at the top.


----------



## Smeggers (14 May 2008)

The first time I did the Cat and Fiddle climb (Buxton) I nearly cried!

I think Id have a nervous break-down if I just did what Peejays done!


----------



## thePig (14 May 2008)

summerdays said:


> I struggle with the hills IN Bristol .... I'm in awe of all of you who can do mountains!!
> 
> I didn't even make it all the way to the top of Park Street yestderday... I was too thirsty, hot and needed some lunch (is that enough excuses yet? ) but I will give it a go the idea of 10 more strokes before stopping, already doing the try not to look at the top.



I was pushed into my first mountain tour. The conversation went something like this:
ME: Why don't we do a pleasant tour of the south coast of england
FRIENDS: - Thats an interesting idea but why don't we go and ride through the pyrenees instead.

Assuming the gradient is ok (7% or less) I don't think cycling up mountains is that hard. Cycling up mountains fast, like Peejay, is hard....but going at snails pace is not too bad, but you will need a triple and probably a granny ring to keep a nice high cadence (I tour on my mountain bike)

If you take it really easy the only difference between mountains and cycling on the flat is that you always need to pedal. I plan to take about 4hrs going up Ventoux later this year - at the extreme speed of 4pmh.


----------



## Brahan (14 May 2008)

I'm very new to cycling (2 months) and already I can climb hills I failed on a month and a half ago. I would like to think I'm getting fitter but I have noticed there is a massive difference in output depending on how I position myself of the saddle. Does anyone live around Kent/W Sussex border who can tell me where the toughest climb is?


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2008)

Where I live, near Cudham in Kent there is a 25% hill, on a bend. Even cars have problem climbing the thing, it's a tough bugger. I try and tackle it at least once a week. As with the other suggestions, I usually start spinning quite early, whilst only looking at a foot or two at the road ahead. Seems to work for me.
And does anyone notice that climbing hills is easier when you are with others rather then on your own...or is it just me?


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2008)

ianrauk said:


> Where I live, near Cudham in Kent there is a 25% hill, on a bend. Even cars have problem climbing the thing, it's a tough bugger. I try and tackle it at least once a week. As with the other suggestions, I usually start spinning quite early, whilst only looking at a foot or two at the road ahead. Seems to work for me.
> And does anyone notice that climbing hills is easier when you are with others rather then on your own...or is it just me?



25% Thats some hill, 

I'd agree I do think group riding helps. In a group I don't have much time to think about the hill but on my own I have too much time, mind over matter


----------



## peejay78 (14 May 2008)

ventoux was the tour route, i.e the hard one, from bedoin, up through the forest. 

i think i know the hill in cudham, but it's short isn't it?

toys is a favourite of mine.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (15 May 2008)

High cadence saves energy, right? So, the opposite if you want to loose weight or am I wrong? I know that high cadence saves your knees too


Rick


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2008)

RRSODL said:


> High cadence saves energy, right? So, *the opposite if you want to loose weight* or am I wrong? I know that high cadence saves your knees too
> 
> 
> Rick



Not quite right ... grinding builds muscles and spinning is a more lean muscle... the difference between a heavy muscular sprinter and a long distance marathon runner - with spinning being the marathon runner.

Don't know why though.


----------



## col (15 May 2008)

RRSODL said:


> High cadence saves energy, right? So, the opposite if you want to loose weight or am I wrong? I know that high cadence saves your knees too
> 
> 
> Rick




Hi cadence does save energy,but it gets complicated.basically get your heart rate up to its best energy using level to lose weight,someone who knows will hopefully be on and tell you about that,its too much pressure on the knees that can cause problems,so not grinding the gears can help there ie too slow and hard to pedal,idealy keep the cadence up.Putting it simply ,the more effort you exert the more wieght you will loose,but keep the cadence up so you dont effect your knees.


----------



## col (15 May 2008)

summerdays said:


> Not quite right ... grinding builds muscles and spinning is a more lean muscle... the difference between a heavy muscular sprinter and a long distance marathon runner - with spinning being the marathon runner.
> 
> Don't know why though.




When you push hard like a sprinter,they never stop trying to push harder,so the muscles break down and repair bigger and stronger to cope,with a spinner,the muscles arent under as much explosive stress,so dont break down as much,but rather become aclimatised to the constant pace.


----------



## walker (15 May 2008)

ianrauk said:


> Where I live, near Cudham in Kent there is a 25% hill, on a bend. Even cars have problem climbing the thing, it's a tough . I try and tackle it at least once a week. As with the other suggestions, I usually start spinning quite early, whilst only looking at a foot or two at the road ahead. Seems to work for me.
> And does anyone notice that climbing hills is easier when you are with others rather then on your own...or is it just me?



which ones that?


----------



## chopstick (15 May 2008)

Practice is the key. To be in the grannie gear is not always the best use of your energy . Aim for more metres for your buck and keep at it . Select routes with a number of hills with varying difficulty. Repeat them until you improve your fitness. It is your own weight that you are pedaling up the gradient. Bomb or Bullet. Chopstick.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2008)

walker said:


> which ones that?



Downe Road, Cudham, 
Not a long hill, but a toughie..

www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1901412


----------



## snorri (16 May 2008)

swee said:


> is to study the Ordnance Survey maps and find a route that goes round hills rather than over them.


----------



## Joe (16 May 2008)

I like to pretend I'm on a solo breakaway in the tour de france and the pack are closing in. Must. Survive. To the top.
Just me?


----------



## Lone Rider (19 May 2008)

Joe said:


> I like to pretend I'm on a solo breakaway in the tour de france and the pack are closing in. Must. Survive. To the top.
> Just me?



Mind over matter?


----------



## thePig (19 May 2008)

Joe said:


> I like to pretend I'm on a solo breakaway in the tour de france and the pack are closing in. Must. Survive. To the top.
> Just me?



Not just you. Must confess that I have tried this once or twice. Also helps if you are actually on the Tour de France route. I did this on the Col de Pailheres in the pyrenees a few years ago. They had names painted all over the road - it was cool


----------



## Moonchester (26 May 2008)

It's all in the rhythm. Find the right gear before the hill starts, get out of your saddle and settle quickly into a breathing and pedalling rhythm. Don't stop or ease off and you'll be free-wheeling down the other side in next to no time.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 May 2008)

Very hilly round here (West Somerset/North Devon) so no choice but to climb, you do get used to it (have been cycling for 30+ yrs mind you).

Actually "enjoy" the hills nowadays (in these parts a 15 mile spin would include c4 to 5 miles climbing, (with very, very little actual flat in between) including several 16%-17% sections, 20%+ if you're feeling particularly masochistic).

Would agree with many comments posted above, especially:

Focus, look at road just ahead (remember to occasionally glance up, you don't know where some dozy whatsit has stopped the car to look at the "amazing" view!)

Breathing, keep it steady, focus required again.

Steady, relatively fast cadance for me, not exactly a spinner, but grinding would be left for the real steep climbs only (I ride 52-42 and 12-23).

In or out of the saddle is totally down to personal choice. I tend to sit in saddle most of the time, only honking if I want a quick stretch of my legs/really tough section.

If struggling but don't want to get out of saddle, sit slightly further back in saddle.

I personally find climbing (esp long climbs) easier on my own rather then in group. Very much your own speed, cadence thing for me.

Give me a long, long climb over a headwind any day of the week.

...oh, and remember to enjoy the well deserved downhill afterwards.


----------



## yenrod (26 May 2008)

I reckoned out recently - ive actually been thinking aobut this thread whilst out - IS to change to 2 or 3 sprockets (easier) and as much as you'll spin at the bottom: at the top you wont be spinning at the top ! - but ideally, not grinding !


----------



## Spoked Wheels (27 May 2008)

I did some hill raiding over the weekend and I think the advice given here is spot on. I found particularly helpful sitting back on the saddle and relaxing the shoulders while maintaining a steady rhythm very effective. I did the longest hill I had ever attempted, about 2+ km and quite steep in parts. I don't think I could have managed it to the top without the advice given here - thanks ever so much.

Rick


----------



## ASC1951 (27 May 2008)

thePig said:


> Which route did you take up Ventoux?
> ....We will be on loaded tourers though, so think I will take the easy route up from Sault.


I can't say I found a lot of difference between any of the three routes  Sault may be a 'middle ring doddle', as I was told, but it does go on a bit.

I remember standing at the side of the road halfway beyond Chalet Reynard watching Armstrong win the stage and thinking, as the back marker wobbled all over the road half an hour after the main field, "he's just done 100-odd miles, but if I got on my bike now, absolutely fresh, he would still stuff me on the last 2k to the top".


----------



## Brahan (1 Sep 2008)

the only reason i could do ventoux i because of the hard miles i've put in over the years, and seeking out climbs, all the time, wherever they are, and working hard to get up them.[/quote]

Oh, this worries me. I have just agreed to go to France for a week to cycle Alpe D'Huez and Mount Ventoux later this month. I've really only been cycling for 6 months.......know any 18 day fitness crash courses??? HELP!


----------



## Brahan (1 Sep 2008)

Sorry I tried to quote there and messed it up.


----------



## wafflycat (1 Sep 2008)

Brahan said:


> Oh, this worries me. I have just agreed to go to France for a week to cycle Alpe D'Huez and Mount Ventoux later this month. I've really only been cycling for 6 months.......know any 18 day fitness crash courses??? HELP!



Here in Norfolk we have a distinct lack of long, hard hills. My friend who trained for the Race Across America (and won it as part fo the four-man team category) trained for such big hills by cycling into headwinds in his biggest gear possible... Thetford to Norfolk & back and usually one way would be headwind all the way. It worked. Bloody hard though.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2008)

18 days prep hey - buy a tripple chainset !


----------



## yenrod (1 Sep 2008)

Lone Rider said:


> Why do I get so tired going up hills? Well, it's not really tired, it's more like lacking energy. Is there a secret technique, or is it just practise?



Atmospheric pressure / gravity !


----------



## Brahan (1 Sep 2008)

fossyant said:


> 18 days prep hey - buy a tripple chainset !



I can't, you see I went and opened my gob and said that I could do it on my standard bike! I'm doing it with my brother so there's the whole sibling rivalry thing going on.....


----------

